# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Τι ράτσας είναι τα καναρίνια μου??

## cap

Καλημερα παιδια!Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω για τη ρατσα των καναρινιων μου επειδη ειμα
λιγο αρχαριος ακομα!Εψαξα λιγο στο διαδυκτιο αλλα δε μπορεσα να καταλαβω..Απο 
κατω σας δειχνω φωτο...Οποιος μπορει βοηθαει.
Ευχαριστω!!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## panaisompatsos

Να τα χαίρεσαι.
Κόκκινα μωσαικού τύπου φαίνονται.

http://www.avianweb.com/canariesspecies.htm

----------


## panaisompatsos

Αυτο που είναι μέσα στη φωλιά όμως δε μπορω να σ πώ με σιγουρια.

----------


## cap

κοκκινο ομως γιατι αφου ειναι κιτρινο πορτοκαλι το αρσενικο!!!

Για το θυληκο το ποιο κοντινο του που βρηκα ειναι το οπαλ κιτρινο αχατης ισχυει??Επισης εχει κοκκινα ματια παιζει κατι μαυτο?

----------


## panaisompatsos

Λογω διατροφής ίσως??

----------


## jk21

το κοκκινο ματι σημαινει οτι εχει τον παραγοντα   << ino >>  .το εξω απο τη φωλια δειχνει πραγματι σαν αβαφο κοκκινο μωσαικου και το εντος φωλιας οσο φαινεται στις φωτο εχει πραγματι στοιχεια  οπαλ κιτρινο αχατη

----------


## lagreco69

δεν γνωριζω σχεδον τιποτα απο καναρινια. θελω ομως να τονισω οτι ειναι πανεμορφα!! να σου ζησουν και παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## daras

> το κοκκινο ματι σημαινει οτι εχει τον παραγοντα   << ino >>  .


πως το ξεχωριζουμε απο ενα "σατινε" καναρινι που επισης εχει κοκκινα ματια?

----------


## jk21

το σατινε εχει να κανει με την ρατσα ως προς το χρωμα των φτερων .δινει απο οτι εχω διαβασει μια μπεζ αποχρωση που η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω δει και στον αχατη οπαλ κιτρινο μωσαικο 






αλλα και στο σατινε κιτρινο εντονο 



και στο σατινε κιτρινο μωσαικου ]



το πιο απο ολα ειναι πιο κοντα το ξερουν καλυτερα τα παιδια που ασχολουνται με χρωματος .εγω δεν ειμαι εμπειρος και εγκυρος στο θεμα !

η μεταλλαξη ino ομως ειναι θεμα ματιων και οχι φτερων  απο οτι ξερω

----------


## xXx

αυτό που κάθεται μέσα στη φωλιά είναι σατινέ κίτρινο (από όσο βλέπω το χρώμα) μωσαικού...το αρσενικό είναι κίτρινο ή ξεβαμμένο κόκκινο μωσαικού...το σατινέ πουλί έχει κόκκινα μάτια ....μόνο τα σατινέ και τα ιζαμπελ έχουνε καφέ ραβδώσεις στην πλάτη...αν το πουλί ήτανε οπάλ θα είχε μάυρες ραβδώσεις στην πλάτη σαν τον αχάτη απλά οι μαύρες γραμμές θα ήτανε πολύ πιο αχνές και όχι τόσο έντονες όσο του αχάτη

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα , από ότι δείχνουν οι φωτογραφίες ,επειδή ιδιαίτερα η πρώτη δεν είναι καθαρή ,συμφωνώ με τον Βασίλη ΧΧΧ ...

----------


## cap

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφοριες σας ολους!!!Και κατι ακομα οι απογονοι να φανταστω δε θα διαφερουν στα χρωματα πολυ απο τους γονεις τους ετσι???

----------


## andreascrete

Μπορεί και να διαφέρουν ή και να βγούν κάποια παρδαλά γιατί είναι 2 διαφορετικές χρωματικές ράτσες και δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι κάποια θα μοιάζουν του πατέρα και κάποια στην μάνα!

----------


## chosen

Λογικά θα πάρουν στοιχεία και από τους δύο

----------


## cap

Συγνώμη για την πολύμηνη απουσία μου αλλα κάποιοι προσωπικοί λόγοι δεν μου άφηναν χρόνο για να ασχοληθώ με το φόρουμ...!!! Λοιπόν τα 2 αυτά καναρινακια ζευγάρωσαν ( 1 φορά ) 5 αυγουλακια αλλά από αυτά μονο 1 απόγονος δυστυχώς...Σας τον παρουσιάζω...!!!!






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ θα σε παρακαλουσα οπως ανεβαζες πιο κατω τις φωτο απο τα προηγουμενα ποστ που μαλλον εχεις σβησει απο εκει που τα ειχες ανεβασει .αλλιως το ολο θεμα σε καποιον που το διαβαζει τωρα ,δεν εχει νοημα .δεν μπορει να καταλαβει ...

----------


## Gardelius

Χρηστο, ειναι πανεμορφο!!! Ειναι κοινο? ::

----------


## panos70

Ναι ειναι κοινο γιατι ειναι απο δυο διαφορετικες ρατσες ,και ολα σου τα πουλακια ετσι θα βγαινουν απο το συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι

----------


## Gardelius

*Να με συγχωρεσει παρακαλω ο Χρηστος, αλλα η φωτο του (η τωρινη) μου θυμισε το Ο-Μάριος-amp-η-quot-ντιβα-quot-!!!!! Ειναι Κοινα, το ξερω αλλα εχω ενα ερωτημα> Μπορουμε απο το χρωμα τους αυτο, να καταλαβουμε για τους γονεις? τι χρωματα ηταν..?(για Μαριο!!) 
Υ.Γ. Χρηστο σορρυ που το ρωταω εδω.*

----------


## jimnikaia

χρηστο αρσενικο ειναι? λες να το ζευγαρωσουμε με το δικο μου το μωζαικ?

----------


## cap

Ηλια δεν υπαρχει προβλημα!!Ειναι ιδιο μονο που εχει κ τη γραμμη αυτη στο πισω μερος του κεφαλιου την ασπρη...!!!Οσο για σε να δημητρη θα σε στεναχωρησω γιατι ειναι θυληκο!!! :sad:  :sad:

----------


## jk21

χρηστο με τις παλιες φωτο ; υπαρχουν ; δεν φαινονται !

----------


## cap

Σορρυ δημητρη για τη καθυστερηση αλλα εψαχνα να τις βρω...!!!
Αυτοι λοιπον ειναι οι γονεις του....τα συμπερασματα δικα σας!!!!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

μαλλον τα σκουρα χρωματα το μικρο τα οφειλει στην  τυπισσα στο βαθος που ειναι  φορεας μελανινης .ο πατερας  ή ειναι εντελως ξεβαμενος mosaic κοκκινος ή αν εχεις δωσει χρωστικη κοκκινη ή αυγοτροφη για κοκκινα , παιζει και μια περιπτωση να ειναι κιτρινο mosaic βαμμενο με αυτην ....







\

----------


## cap

Δημήτρη δεν έχει αλλάξει καθόλου είναι ακριβώς όπως το αγόρασα, πορτοκαλί όχι κίτρινο απλά όπως λες του βάζω κόκκινη βιταμίνη!!(κάνει καλό?) και κάτι ακόμα αν σταματήσω να του δίνω βιταμίνη θα αρχίσει να γίνεται κίτρινο???

----------


## jk21

καλη ή κακη η λεγομενη κοκκινη βιταμινη (οσο ειναι αγνωστη η χρωστικη της και το ποσοστο στην συσταση της σαφως κακως  ,ασχετα με ολα τα αλλα υλικα -πρωτες υλες που σηκωνουν  και αυτα πολυ κουβεντα ... )  βαφει εστω και προσωρινα τα πουλια αν δινεται σε τακτικη βαση .αν με κοκκινη βιταμινη (σε τακτικη ομως βαση και ειδικα στην πτερορια καθημερινα ) εχει βαψει τοσο λιγο ,μαλλον κιτρινο το βλεπω ...δεν το υπογραφω ομως .το μονο που υπογραφω ειναι οτι στα <<χρωματος >> ειμαι απειρος !

----------


## jk21

περι των χρωστικων τροφιμων και της επικινδυνοτητας τους αναλογα με την ποσοτητα ακομα και αν ειναι εγκριτες για τροφιμα δες εδω
http://www.food-info.net/gr/e/e100-200.htm

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Συγνώμη για την πολύμηνη απουσία μου αλλα κάποιοι προσωπικοί λόγοι δεν μου άφηναν χρόνο για να ασχοληθώ με το φόρουμ...!!! Λοιπόν τα 2 αυτά καναρινακια ζευγάρωσαν ( 1 φορά ) 5 αυγουλακια αλλά από αυτά μονο 1 απόγονος δυστυχώς...Σας τον παρουσιάζω...!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


πολυ ομορφο καναρινι να σου ζησει Χρηστο.
μαλλον βρηκες τον τροπο για το πως εβγαλαν οι Πορτογαλοι το καναρινι Αρλεκινος :Jumping0011:  :Anim 19:

----------


## jk21

> μαλλον βρηκες τον τροπο για το πως εβγαλαν οι Πορτογαλοι το καναρινι Αρλεκινος


 :Anim 59:   καλο !

----------


## cap

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες σου! Αποφάσισα να του την κόψω την βιταμίνη έτσι κι αλλιώς κ κίτρινο να γίνει όμορφο θα είναι...!!!
Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ κ άμα βγάλω κι άλλον αρλεκίνο θα είσαι ο 1ος που θα το πάρεις.....!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

μακαρι πιο εμπειρα ματια να ξεχωρισουν αν τελικα ειναι κοκκινο ή κιτρινο mosaic .αν το πρωτο τοτε να τους παρεις αυγοτροφη με χρωστικη κανθαξανθινη στο περιεχομενο της ,για να κρατησει εστω ενα βαθυ πορτοκαλι ή να τους δινεις αρκετη κοκκινη πιπερια στην περιοδο που θα σου πουνε οσοι ασχολουνται με χρωματος .αν ειναι τελικα κιτρινο τοτε αντιστοιχα να δινεις πηγες πλουσιες σε λουτεινη οπως αυτες που αναφερονται σε αυτη τη σελιδα 


*Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*ειτε για το ενα (τονισμος κοκκινου )  ειτε για το αλλο (τονισμος κιτρινου ) ,αν εχεις ορεξη δες και αυτα



Βάση για αυγοτροφή δίχως κρόκο αυγού για καναρίνια χρώματος

Αυγοτροφή για Καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα (eggfood for red factor canaries )

Αυγοτροφή για καναρίνια κίτρινου παράγοντα ( eggfood for yellow canaries )

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ κ άμα βγάλω κι άλλον αρλεκίνο θα είσαι ο 1ος που θα το πάρεις.....!!!!!!!!


Χρήστο σ'ευχαριστω για την γενναιοδωρία σου μακάρι να βγάλεις και άλλα τέτοια πουλάκια, την ίδια χαρά θα έχω είτε τα έχεις εσύ είτε εγώ. 
μιας και είναι θηλυκό αυτό που έχεις και βλέπω ότι έχεις και καρδερίνα δοκίμασε του χρόνου για μουλακια η βαλτη με τον πατέρα της.

----------

